# Choose the name for my little unborn baby girl slingshot give away



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Alright guys it's pretty simple. The competition can end at any moment or by May 25th which is her due date. Choose ONE female name for my little unborn baby and if we choose it or if you guess the one that we came up with you win a slingshot. One entry per person. Make sure you check previous names first. Double entry and it will be given to the person who said it first.

You may have noticed this slingshot as the one I was going to give the owner of the farm I work at. But. He shouldn't have piss3d me off before he got it. I wanted to do this competition earlier but was afraid the baby was going to be born before I got one done so this worked out Anyway. Good luck to all and thank you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Holly


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Gratulations to you and wifey and good health for your girl and everyone else!

Sophia is my entry.

GL!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Emily is my entry.

Congrats


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Isabella


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Charlotte


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Angela


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Jessica


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Isabella


Both of my little girls names are on here.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

ok! very cool comp! I guess *Freya.*


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Emelia Rose.

Congrats again!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucy


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Julianna


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

ambrosia is the name ill go with and congrats mate


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

All awesome names so far. My wife would kill me if she saw this. But oh well. Lol. The picture that is.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Sir to the both of you! I tried to come up with something that would go well with your surname and I think, "Teresa/Theresa. spelling your choice." :wave:


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Angel


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

"Willow " and congrats to you both !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Anna


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Eliza. It's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexis.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Renee is my pick because it flows.... but is similar to someone famous

LGD


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Emery


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats buddy... wish and pray for a joyful pregnancy and healthy delivery!

My wife's pick - Rebecca


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations! I like the name...Sadie


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

imperial . . .  congrats !


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Amy ..... all the best pal


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats! 
My suggestion is Jasmine.

Cheers!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations!! I'm going to go with Zoey


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats I like Madison


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Danielle?

Very nice slingshot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Liana-always liked that name.


----------



## Dusty1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations,How about Evangeline.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Eva

My great grandmothers name and she could shoot a beanflip with uncanny skill


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Marcellina

Congrats guys!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Congratulations buddy. My pick is 'Kayleigh'


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool list of some awesome names so far!! You would think with the amount of views I would have at least 100 names so far.. lol..


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

LVO said:


> Emelia Rose.
> 
> Congrats again!


Nice. Doctor Who much?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've always been partial to Penelope. Congratulations!


----------



## zed (Jul 15, 2011)

Imogen.

Congrats by the way!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

"Shelby" best wishes!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

TSM said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> > Emelia Rose.
> ...


never seen it. Heard it is good, though. 
It's my granddaughter's name.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Petra is my guess


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Tyra or Abby/Abigail


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Best wish's to the new addition to your family~~Pretty girls name~ Violet


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

All the best for you and your family !!

"Sindy" is my suggestion.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

"Sarah"


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

"Tabea"


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I fathered 5 and Grandfathered 6(so far). It's an adventure that lasts a lifetime,
may you, your wife & baby girl have a blessed life.

Elena ,is my entry


----------



## M.arco (Jan 29, 2014)

Augusta !!


----------



## crashsq (Feb 2, 2014)

"Willow Inez" - Best wishes to your family!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, Keep the names coming.. The wife and I have a few names in mind so far..


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats! And Fiona is the name I pick.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Jennifer  great catty mate

-Epic


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Ella Rose

Thank you and congrats!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Raydin is my gueas, congrats man!!


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

lauren


----------



## matt9626 (Feb 11, 2014)

Erin


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Noob  you guys will be great parents, even though I'm sure you're both terrified!

You guys should name her Arya


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

-johnkrakatoa is the winner of this competition. The name Sophia is going to be our little girls name. Congrats man. Awesome names were given but john nailed it. Sophia Maria Zarlinga should arrive near May 25th. I'll send a pm to get you address.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations John!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Oooh! Pretty name!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats on the win John, pretty name!

Congrats on the baby girl Noobshooter, I'm looking forward to my

first greatgranddaughter in june.I Have a awesome greatgrandson

and 3 wonderful granddaughters!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> -johnkrakatoa is the winner of this competition. The name Sophia is going to be our little girls name. Congrats man. Awesome names were given but john nailed it. Sophia Maria Zarlinga should arrive near May 25th. I'll send a pm to get you address.


If I hadn't read your first post, this comment would lead me to believe that somewhere around May 25th you would be mailing Sophia to the winner 

Beautiful name,, wouldn't have been MY first choice  but beautiful none the less...

grats

LGD


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Rofl LGD! We are getting a new puppy so I think thats the limit for upbringing I can handle. Not to mention that sending a wee girl in the post is scary 

Yay! Thank you guys. Thanks for the contest NoobShooter! Sophia was always a name I liked very much


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation John you nailed it, you get an awesome slingshot for your offer, happy shooting !!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wooooo it arrived today ! I was so excited  Very cool slingshot! THANKS Noobshooter.

This is my first ss with this level of lamination I am really happy. I have to say that wood is definitely my favourite material, so beatiful and strong yet light as a feather compared to plastic. And it eats CO2 !

The osage orange glows so pretty under light  Noobshooter even included two bandsets, one tapered one straight cut!

Thanks again, best wishes to wife and gl!
EDIT: forgot the pic!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank You for Having the Contest My Friend..Best too you as new parrents..My the Good Lord bless you all..

Congrats to John.. the winner...EnJoy your fine gift MY Friend~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats bro!!, got two, they are a handful,
But worth it!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation John, enjoy these beautiful slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Oops too late.

Congratulations!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, indeed! Congratulations to both of you NoobShooter and John! Very nice name, and a sweet lookin slingshot!


----------



## noah013 (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats NoobShooter!

Very nice shooter by the way, lucky you John.

Ps. the 25th of may is also my birthday .

Greetings, Noah013


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I would also like to send congrats your way AND ........just in case you have twins....Mary-Lou


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Way to go John!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And I am glad you like it man, and although many great names were said, yours is the best one ever..


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> -johnkrakatoa is the winner of this competition. The name Sophia is going to be our little girls name. Congrats man. Awesome names were given but john nailed it. Sophia Maria Zarlinga should arrive near May 25th. I'll send a pm to get you address.


BTW - - - We have changed her middle name... her name shall be Sophia Mae Zarlinga.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

A beautiful name!! Happy and healthy wishes for you and your family man.

May all be well,
SF


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats, sir! Sleep deprivation takes it's toll, but cherish the time when they're small. You blink, and the next thing you know they're 13 and no longer want to be seen in public with you .

-GB


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

All the best of luck and health to your wife and to the unborn Sophia. Mazal-Tov!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Scarlett


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Cherish the little moments man, they sure fly by, 6,5, and a 2 year old here,.they keep me young and run me ragged, but they are the best.. Enjoy being a father man, peace


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Yew Angel... Insert last name here


----------

